# need someones with a backhoe or excavator in my area!!!



## Hunter22 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im down in Unadilla and one of our duck holes is dry right now form the 100-105 degree tempatures we have been having all summer. I figured it would be the perfect time to get someone with a backhoe or an excavator to help me dig out one of the holes to make it more of a pond site that a little creek with some puddle like areas. I took our tractor in there last weekend and had no success. Picked up the first load of dirt and it sank and almost got stuk if it wasnt for the bucket that helped push me out! 

If you have a backhoe or an excavator or even a mini excavator I am willing to pay some money for you to come dig out this little area that shouldnt take no more than a few hours I would think at most. I really need this done within the next month. If you can help a fellow duck hunter out please let me know! You can PM me or drop me an email at Hjlancas@olemiss.edu and like I said I am willing to pay some money but not a whole lot, I am now graduating college soon and havent hit the loto yet so untill then money will be tight for a while! Please help!!


----------



## clent586 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dude if I were you I would wait till next year. Plan it out and don't get in a hurry. If you want to do something, put in a Clemson Leveler. Plant a little Jap Millett in the next week or so and be done with it. You already have a lot of smartweed which is a real bonus. Just my opinion. Besides, I would be suprised if anyone would get in there with a loader, excavator, etc....for less than about $250 an hour.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 2, 2010)

ya if I couldnt find someone soon I was plannin on planting some jap millet in there and do it next year. I have some money so im willing to pay $250 an hr and honestly with a backhoe or excavator it shouldnt take but about 2 hrs tops now that I really think about it because its not as big as you would think it is. You wouldnt have to drive it out in the "pond" site, you could just sit on the side of the bank if the arm is long enough to reach about 20 ft then you would be fine.

Duck hunting is my fix, without it I dont know what I would do without it! haha


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 3, 2010)

Go rent a mini excavator for a day a have at it.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 3, 2010)

I just looked at a place in Warner Robins that rents everything and there only charging $205 for a full day to rent a 2500lb mini excavator. I cant find weather this is with or without gas and it does not say on the website. I hope its with gas because I will rent one this weekend if so because I already have a trailer to pick it up but gota learn how to operate one haha.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 3, 2010)

You usually have to return it with the same level of gas as when it left.  So it won't include gas.  They aren't hard to operate but start off slow and if you have a drag harrow take it with you.  You can attach it to the bucket and drag it to smooth your work after you have moved the dirt you need.


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 3, 2010)

HALOJmpr said:


> You usually have to return it with the same level of gas as when it left.  So it won't include gas.  They aren't hard to operate but start off slow and if you have a drag harrow take it with you.  You can attach it to the bucket and drag it to smooth your work after you have moved the dirt you need.



Most have a blade you can back drag with to smooth areas out. Also be sure to get a large bucket. The biggest they will offer will probably be 18 or 24 inch for the mini ex.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 3, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> so untill then money will be tight for a while! Please help!!
> 
> 
> I have some money so im willing to pay $250 an hr



HUH??!! we have two totally different definitions of money being tight.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 3, 2010)

chashlls150 said:


> Most have a blade you can back drag with to smooth areas out. Also be sure to get a large bucket. The biggest they will offer will probably be 18 or 24 inch for the mini ex.



Good call too .... I just assumed where he's going to be digging will be too soft to actually drive the excavator on.  If he's digging out in his wet area and deepening it then it will probably have a drop off or lip.  Not fun to tip one of those things over


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 3, 2010)

Keep in mind if you get it stuck you are probably gona pay close to 250 hr to get it unstuck if you have to call a serious tow truck.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 4, 2010)

What ever you do don't put gas in it, use diesel   If you can't get out in the pond all you will be able to do is dig the edges deeper. The mini's don't have much reach on them. Good luck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 4, 2010)

Its ok if I get stuck, we have a tractor and our buddies have 4 John Deere 8970's so im sure we could easily pull it out. They have a big ole backhoe but it would cost quite a bit cause they dont have a trailer and gota get someone with one to move it which cost $300 to only move it so I figured I could rent one cheaper than using one of theirs. I can also rent a 16000lb hydraulic excavator for $485 a day. I may just plant some corn down in there for this season and then after season dig it out


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 6, 2010)

you want get anything done with a 2500lb mini ex.  I promise you.  

Just save your money and hire it done right!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 6, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> I just looked at a place in Warner Robins that rents everything and there only charging $205 for a full day to rent a 2500lb mini excavator. I cant find weather this is with or without gas and it does not say on the website. I hope its with gas because I will rent one this weekend if so because I already have a trailer to pick it up but gota learn how to operate one haha.



2500lb mini x is tiny


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 6, 2010)

00Beau said:


> 2500lb mini x is tiny



Ya, Im going to rent the 7500lb mini x I decided now for $250 a day.

If anyone wants to do it for me who has one il pay you around $350-$400 to do it, it should only take a couple hours MAYBE 3 at most!


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 6, 2010)

Wish I was closer to you!!! If you rent one, get it Friday late or Saturday morning and it should not have to be back until Monday morning,  you can get your full 8 hours on the machine, if you go over 8 hours they will charge you more.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 6, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> I may just plant some corn down in there for this season and then after season dig it out




Too late for that.


----------



## clent586 (Aug 7, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Too late for that.



Thanks Ag.......I did not want to tell him.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 7, 2010)

This is awesome...


----------



## jleepeters (Aug 7, 2010)

Well whatever you do you better make sure it isnt't state waters your digging around in. The epd doesnt take kindly to you disturbing natural waters. They usually have a 50 to 100 foot buffer you cant get into and do any excavation. Im only saying this because I work for a city government and have to attend classes on this type thing because we have a storm water dept. The fines are some serious money, and they are quick to write a ticket.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 7, 2010)

I planted the corn yesterday and we got some good rain right after I planted it and put some fertilizer on it so it should come up and do just fine (I hope, you live and you learn from your mistakes so if it doesnt grow it doesnt grow and if it does then great). I couldnt do it before this weekend so it had to be this weekend. Im renting the 7500lb mini x next weekend so it will be done before season starts. Thanks for the tip NITRO il keep that in mind next time.


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 8, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> This is awesome...



Hahaha


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 8, 2010)

RB8782 said:


> HUH??!! we have two totally different definitions of money being tight.



Well from each paycheck I get every 2 weeks I set aside 15% of it to spend on whatever I want and the rest goes to food, bills,gas,  ect. I have been saving for a while so I have enough to spend on it and and then some. I know it wont take but a couple hours to get it done with an excavator and maybe 3 hrs with a 7500lb mini excavator so I have the money to spend on whatever it is that I want. I learned how to manage my money a long time ago and it works out really well for me.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 8, 2010)

You should have planted Japanese Millet. You have a very low chance of the corn producing. You would have been much better money wise planting a crop that had a better chance of producing.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 8, 2010)

I could still plant it next weekend if I really wanted too. I found a place that sells seed really cheap in Cordele.


----------



## quackwacker (Aug 9, 2010)

corn will never make and if it did make nubbins worms will eat it up.  Jap Millet!


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 9, 2010)

quackwacker said:


> corn will never make and if it did make nubbins worms will eat it up.  Jap Millet!



Time will tell. Im going to plant Jap Millet next weekend as well just in case it doesnt make.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 10, 2010)

Does anyone else have a headache?


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Some folks cannot learn. (Or be taught)...


----------



## fulldraw74 (Aug 10, 2010)

jleepeters said:


> Well whatever you do you better make sure it isnt't state waters your digging around in. The epd doesnt take kindly to you disturbing natural waters. They usually have a 50 to 100 foot buffer you cant get into and do any excavation. Im only saying this because I work for a city government and have to attend classes on this type thing because we have a storm water dept. The fines are some serious money, and they are quick to write a ticket.



there is a 25' State buffer (except for 50' for trout streams) The local govt' may also have an additional buffer added to the state buffer.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 10, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Does anyone else have a headache?



Sorry im not perfect like you and Nitro make yourselves out to be. I couldnt plant it before i did because I couldnt get down there in time so its a long shot but hopefully it will germinate. If you have a headache Jerry then dont look at my threads then, its that simple and for you Nitro you shoulndt talk down to people or negative like you have been doing to try and make yourself feel better and try to seem like your better at everything than someone else. That just shows that someone is insecure about themselves. Just a little tip for you to think about before you start talking negative to someone else. Its not necessary and im not an expert at planting crops but I will learn so helping out someone who doesnt know things is better than just bashing on them to make you feel better. So id apperciate it if you and your little pals take the negative comments elsewhere. thanks!


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Hunter22, 

You truly need to lighten up. We ARE trying to help you learn and hopefully save you some time and money (which are one and the same)...

FWIW, it's not merely the stalk you are trying to grow when you plant corn- it's the ears themselves that feed the Waterfowl, and for that- you need pollination and warm weather for the corn to even produce. Planting in Late July or August will just not do it in Georgia. 

There are a few folks here (other than you of course) who have "been there and done that" .... perhaps you would be a wiser person if you were able to read and learn. 

I am far from perfect, but I did and still do learn from folks with more knowledge about many subjects in life. It takes an intelligent person to set aside their ego and preconceived ideas and truly listen and learn. Perhaps you might try it. Just some free advice.

Good luck to you .


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a tip for next year- 

Since Corn is difficult to grow on small acreages anyway, especially if you have any kind of hog or deer herd in the area. Not to mention the amount of water it takes to grow it and then to later flood it to the "proper" depth for waterfowl to utilize. 

Try planting Dwarf Milo or  Soybeans ( at the prescribed time for the region of course). You could even strip a few rows of corn into the area for cover .......just a thought.  It makes a little insurance policy in case one or more of the grain crops fail...

Here is a mix that we have used with some success.

http://www.cooperseeds.com/pages/duck/ssmixes.html

If you can't control the water on the area, don't overlook one of the most valuable Duck foods available- Smartweed. It is easy to grow once you get past the initial cost of the seed (which to you shouldn't be an issue- based upon your earlier comments)...

Again, good luck.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nitro said:


> Here's a tip for next year-
> 
> Since Corn is difficult to grow on small acreages anyway, especially if you have any kind of hog or deer herd in the area. Not to mention the amount of water it takes to grow it and then to later flood it to the "proper" depth for waterfowl to utilize.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice. I will defiantely use it. A beaver dam is what holds the water in this hole and holds it well (except for in this 100+ heat) which has made it dry now. We have had quite a few rains and have about 3" of water in there now but me and my dad are going to put a big pvc pipe in their and drill holes so the water can flow through slowly but still keep water in the area and use something as a big plug so we can completely drain it after each season and plant in there. I cant rent the 7500lb mini x becasue its already rented out for the next month so it looks like it will have to wait untill after this season to work on it down there. I will prob plant soybeans and smartweed in there next year when we can controll the water level. Thanks for the advice. It was helpful and I will use it.


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 10, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> Sorry im not perfect like you and Nitro make yourselves out to be. I couldnt plant it before i did because I couldnt get down there in time so its a long shot but hopefully it will germinate. If you have a headache Jerry then dont look at my threads then, its that simple and for you Nitro you shoulndt talk down to people or negative like you have been doing to try and make yourself feel better and try to seem like your better at everything than someone else. That just shows that someone is insecure about themselves. Just a little tip for you to think about before you start talking negative to someone else. Its not necessary and im not an expert at planting crops but I will learn so helping out someone who doesnt know things is better than just bashing on them to make you feel better. So id apperciate it if you and your little pals take the negative comments elsewhere. thanks!



Son, my post had absolutely nothing to do with your farming skills. I was referring to the fact that maybe your point/information on the sub topic had been just a wee bit belabored.  

You have a great deal of enthusiasm and that is great but it may be in your best interest to let someone you know read your post and have a heart to heart. You are getting smacked around on this forum a bit and it is a little painful to watch.
A few of general rules to live by when posting on a forum:
Don't ask for advice and then reject it when it is given.
Don't give advice when you really have no valuable information to give on that subject. 
Don't get all jacked up when you get hammered for saying something goofy (this is also good advice in a duck blind). 

We have all had our feelings hurt on this thing. That is the power of people using the the cloak of anonymity. Just walk it off.

Me, perfect? Not hardly. Both of my ex wives convinced me of that years ago...
Talking down to you? I would simply never do that to anyone.

Look, I apologize if I hurt your feelings and I promise to be more careful. But you do me a favor as well. Don't you ever loose that excitement that you have for the sport. Learn all you can but _occasionally_ consider doing it with your eyes and ears. 

Now, I am done talking about this. No wait! I should have just sent this post as a PRIVATE MESSAGE. I guess that is another lesson we both could learn...

Peace


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks, and I apologize as well. I get a little carried away sometimes in arguments. I always listen to everyones advice wheather I agree with it or not and do take it into consideration.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 10, 2010)

Hunter 22, 

For the scenario you describe, this is what I recommend-

http://www.clemson.edu/psapublishing/Pages/AFW/afw1.pdf


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats exactly what we want to do. Thanks, that will help us to get all the materials we need.


----------



## superfly08 (Aug 12, 2010)

i have all the track hoes dozers loaders dump trucks i know its a little late but i have it all


----------



## superfly08 (Aug 12, 2010)

i have all the track hoes dozers loaders dump trucks you need i know its a little late but i have it all 
sorry about about the first post


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 12, 2010)

superfly08 said:


> i have all the track hoes dozers loaders dump trucks you need i know its a little late but i have it all
> sorry about about the first post



PM sent!


----------



## meckardt (Aug 16, 2010)

*Was that doctor Phil moment*

Somebody needs some thicker skin it appears. Please read this post, you stinkin ask for advice then dont take it ......You then get your panies in a wad over comments, that prob wouldn't bother an 8 yr old. Did you never play sports, have you never recieved constructive critisism? I mean come on dude.....Do you make all your friends apologize, when they give you a hard time and ride your butt for something dumb you have said or done.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 22, 2010)

meckardt said:


> Somebody needs some thicker skin it appears. Please read this post, you stinkin ask for advice then dont take it ......You then get your panies in a wad over comments, that prob wouldn't bother an 8 yr old. Did you never play sports, have you never recieved constructive critisism? I mean come on dude.....Do you make all your friends apologize, when they give you a hard time and ride your butt for something dumb you have said or done.



Thanks, I appreciate your constructive critcism but I think were all past it now and yes I did play sports and I have received constructive criticism before. Were all past it now so anymore comments made about it I will have deleted. Its in the past now so leave it there.


----------



## meckardt (Aug 23, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> Were all past it now so anymore comments made about it I will have deleted.



 thin skin and controlling,,,,alright


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 23, 2010)

Hunter22 said:


> Thanks, I appreciate your constructive critcism but I think were all past it now and yes I did play sports and I have received constructive criticism before. Were all past it now so anymore comments made about it I will have deleted. Its in the past now so leave it there.


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 23, 2010)

meckardt said:


> thin skin and controlling,,,,alright



Yep you better believe it. Im working on growing some thicker skin but it seems like its taking more time for me than others. As for the controlling part yes I am controling to some aspect but not bad at all. I just take control when necessary but when im in the field im all laid back.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 23, 2010)

jerry russell said:


> Does anyone else have a headache?



just to reiterate


----------

